# Shēmu un Projektu krātuve >  KĀ NO DATORA USB PORTA VADĪT RELEJUS - ideja

## marizo

1.	Tā kā samērā bieži forumos parādās jautājumi, kā no datora vadīt motoriņu, soļu motoru, gaismas diodi, releju utt., tad nolēmu īsumā aprakstīt vienu domu, kā vienkārši to varētu izdarīt. Shēmas pamatā ir mikroshēma FT232RL, kas ar minimālu papildus komponentu skaitu, bez mikrokontrollera izmantošanas, dos iespēju vadīt 4 kanālus no datora caur USB portu. Vairumā pielietojumu mikroshēma tiek izmantota kā USB – UART pārveidotājs (mikrokontrolleru saziņai ar datoru), bet šeit tiks izmantots specifisks režīms – CBUS BitBang – ieeju/izeju tiešā vadība.

[attachment=2:18p5h7jm]AVT.jpg[/attachment:18p5h7jm]

2.	Sagādājam visu nepieciešamo 1 (software) - ejam uz http://www.ftdichip.com un velkam; varam papētīt:
2.1.	http://www.ftdichip.com/Documents/Da...T232R_V205.pdf
2.2.	http://www.ftdichip.com/Documents/Ap...tBangModes.pdf
2.3.	http://www.ftdichip.com/Drivers/CDM/...0Certified.zip
2.4.	http://www.ftdichip.com/Resources/Ut...s/MProg3.5.zip
2.5.	http://www.ftdichip.com/Projects/Cod...US_bitbang.zip

3.	Sagādājam visu nepieciešamo 2 (hardware):
3.1.	FT232RL (SSOP28 korpusā – sīka, grūti lodējama) / FT232R izstrādes moduli (kā DIP korpusā)
[attachment=0:18p5h7jm]Image4.jpg[/attachment:18p5h7jm]
3.2.	USB vadu
3.3.	Dažus kondensatorus, tranzistorus, rezistorus, diodes...
3.4.	Relejus (ar 5V spolēm) / SSR (jeb cietvielas relejus) / vienkārši spožus LEDus (atkarībā no tā, ko gribam vadīt)

[attachment=1:18p5h7jm]Image20.jpg[/attachment:18p5h7jm]

4.	Lielāks darbs un arī gandarījums būtu izmantot mikroshēmu SSOP28 korpusā, izkodināt smuku platīti, visu solīdi salodēt, ielikt korpusā, uzstādīt mikroshēmas režīmus, pārbaudīt un priecāties par rezultātu. Protams, šis risinājums prasīs labas iemaņas plašu izgatavošanā un lodēšanā, jo mikroshēma ir ļoti sīka un tās izvadi tuvu. Var izmantot arī FT232 mikroshēmas izstrādes moduli, kur mikroshēma jau ir uzlodēta uz platītes, izvesti visi izvadi, salodēt visu uz maketplates, tomēr tas maksā ievērojami vairāk kā atsevišķa mikroshēma.

----------

